# Humphrey's Tale



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

A story about Humphrey, my giant boy, and my baby X3 <3

This is just out of boredom. I'm not the best writer- I haven't had a lot of practice... haven't written in a week or so... 

Yeah. Ending's not that great but I'm not great at endings, so that's my excuse. :lol:

Chapter One​ 


The world was bleary and dim. Monstrous drops of water fell from the sky and spattered my cup, which was now full of excess food and gunk. 
I wondered how it had gotten this way… how _life _had gotten this way. Before, when I was much smaller, I had lived in a one gallon, that was heated, and had some of the water changed daily, and I was cared for. 

Not now. 

I’ve been stuck in this cup for a good four months now. The water’s never changed, only added; and even then it’s either freezing cold or scalding hot, and I always get a shock. It’s a wonder I’m not sick yet… most of my brothers and sisters have come down with fin rot, or ich, at least… but then the majority of them have died, and have been left to rot away into nothing. But I’m… I’m fine, as fine as I can be, in a disgusting little cup that I can barely move in. 

So now I’ve been placed on a shelf among other bettas, who are in the same cups as I am. The water quality is the same as well, if not a bit worse. This is my new home… my eighth, to be exact. I’ve been to so many pet-stores, I’ve met so many other bettas, and I’ve had so many people shake around my cup. Is it because of my size? Am I too big? Are my colors too dull? What’s wrong with me?


----------



## Min (Jan 18, 2010)

Awww so sad. Luv Humphreys tale & all the other bettas who had to go through that. My Gossamer died last weekend . I didnt realise how old he was . apparently my lil guy spent most his life this way "in a cup". im glad he at least was happy in the end  & I was happy to accommodate .


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry about Gossamer


----------



## Min (Jan 18, 2010)

Betta Slave said:


> I'm so sorry about Gossamer


Aww thank you. He was a lil fighter I gotta give him that .


----------

